# Cooked salad greens?



## Sprout (Feb 11, 2014)

I buy a big container of baby field greens from Costco every week or so. We never quite make it through. DH isn't home for dinner and won't ever go for the greens on his own and the sproutlets love salad, but can only eat so much. Plus, this time of year I want a hot meal most nights! Even with throwing away a bit, it saves money over the bags from the supermarket (at least until spring comes and I can grow my own again), but I still hate wasting some. Has anyone tried cooking baby salad greans? It's your basic spring mix. I know it will likely turn a bit bitter, but plenty of other greens do and are eaten cooked. Can anyone suggest a good recipe?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 11, 2014)

Spring mix is so delicate it seems to me that it would cook down really quickly to practically nothing. Do you make sandwiches or wraps during the week? You could use spring mix instead of other types of lettuce in those. Another option would be to put a little handful of lightly dressed spring mix on top of a piece of grilled or sautéed chicken or fish while still serving a hot vegetable. Hope this helps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 11, 2014)

Take a half handful and sauté with a little butter or bacon grease, just lightly and taste.  I know the spinach will taste good and my Mom sautees or grills arugula,.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 11, 2014)

I stick it in the jar in the freezer for all the little bits of vegis that I save to make vegi stock.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2014)

I would use the bacon grease method with a little sugar and vinegar.

Toss a handful into the pan, with some garlic and oil, wilt them and add a couple beaten eggs for a quick scramble.

You could also buzz it in the blender and make a smoothie, soup, pesto or sauce of some sort.

Finally a hurry up version of beans and greens.  Take some olive oil, onion, garlic, hot pepper flakes, and your tender greens stir fry, add a can of white beans and maybe a little fried sausage.  Serve with some grated cheese.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sprout said:


> I buy a big container of baby field greens from Costco every week or so. We never quite make it through. DH isn't home for dinner and won't ever go for the greens on his own and the sproutlets love salad, but can only eat so much. Plus, this time of year I want a hot meal most nights! Even with throwing away a bit, it saves money over the bags from the supermarket (at least until spring comes and I can grow my own again), but I still hate wasting some. Has anyone tried cooking baby salad greans? It's your basic spring mix. I know it will likely turn a bit bitter, but plenty of other greens do and are eaten cooked. Can anyone suggest a good recipe?


I steam them for the greens for my breakfast topped with a bit of soy sauce and fresh lime zest and lime juice.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 12, 2014)

I routinely cook salad greens - or use them in hot dishes.  

Drop a handful into soup just before serving  - they provide vibrant color, fresh flavor and some extra texture.

Put them in an omelet.  They wilt all by themselves and are yummy.

Make a bed of salad greens to serve a hot pasta on. They add good flavor and texture. 

If you are pan frying meat - after removing cooked meat, drop a handful of greens, a few capers and a little minced garlic into the pan and a little wine or lemon juice to deglaze - amazing topping for your chop, seared salmon or chicken breast.

Breakfast smoothie w/veg: Frozen berries, yogurt, and salad greens. top with toasted sesame seeds. Yum.​


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 17, 2014)

Sprout said:


> I buy a big container of baby field greens from Costco every week or so. We never quite make it through. DH isn't home for dinner and won't ever go for the greens on his own and the sproutlets love salad, but can only eat so much. Plus, this time of year I want a hot meal most nights! Even with throwing away a bit, it saves money over the bags from the supermarket (at least until spring comes and I can grow my own again), but I still hate wasting some. Has anyone tried cooking baby salad greans? It's your basic spring mix. I know it will likely turn a bit bitter, but plenty of other greens do and are eaten cooked. Can anyone suggest a good recipe?



I have the same exact issue.  Except there are only two of us.
Last night my wife picked through it and put the remaining good stuff into a plastic bag with a paper towel in it.  It seems moisture is what ruins it?
We will try to eat all of it, but as usual, I expect to throw some away and I don't like wasting food.
I do try to use it in place of lettuce on sandwiches or wraps. But still cannot use it all up.
Like you said, its inexpensive. Its only $4.99 for a big container.  One 1/3rd the size in the grocery store is $3.99 - $4.99.


----------



## Sprout (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you, everyone for the tips! I know it's been a while but I have been checking back. I've added them to a few already-cooked meals. I already use them on sanwiches and the like. I still haven't gotten around to sauteeing them but I will!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 18, 2014)

Sprout said:


> Thank you, everyone for the tips! I know it's been a while but I have been checking back. I've added them to a few already-cooked meals. I already use them on sanwiches and the like. I still haven't gotten around to sauteeing them but I will!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Try the Oaty Egg Florentine Oatmeal: Your Healthiest Breakfast Yet | Women's Health Magazine.


----------



## cave76 (Mar 19, 2014)

I like Lettuce Soup.

Lettuce Soup Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

One comment said Spring Greens were used instead of the Boston lettuce in the recipe.


----------



## Sprout (Mar 19, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I like Lettuce Soup.
> 
> Lettuce Soup Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network
> 
> One comment said Spring Greens were used instead of the Boston lettuce in the recipe.



Sounds like it's worth trying!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------

